# list in session schreiben



## gimli6 (2. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

So, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich mache in meiner Model-Klasse eine Datenbankverbindung auf und schreibe den Rueckgabewert in eine Liste 

Liste liste = rueckgabewert();

Nun habe ich das Zeugs in der Liste drin und sehs auch im Debugger.
Aber wie bekomme ich die Liste nun in die Session hinhein?
Darf/kann ich in der Model-Klasse mit request arbeiten? Ist das MVC-Konform?
Wenn ja, wie mache ich das dann?


----------



## bambi (2. Feb 2005)

Du musst Deine Liste als Attribut uebergeben mit


```
HttpSession session;

// ... do something ...

session.setAttribute("myAtrrName", myValue);
```

Ich weiss aber nicht genau, wie das dann mit der Liste ist. Ich benutze lieber eine JavaBean, der ich dann die liste uebergebe und die ich dann im JSP auslese. Find' ich einfach schoener...  :wink:


----------



## gimli6 (2. Feb 2005)

bambi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst Deine Liste als Attribut uebergeben mit
> .... Ich benutze lieber eine JavaBean, der ich dann die liste uebergebe und die ich dann im JSP auslese. Find' ich einfach schoener...  :wink:



Oha, wie machst Du das?


----------



## bronks (2. Feb 2005)

You posted this question in several other forums. Please don't do that.

Es motiviert garnicht an einer Antwort zu schreiben, wenn man bei bestimmten ForenUsern weiß, daß die absolut gleiche Frage schon in einem anderen Forum gestellt wurde und beantwortet sein könnte.


----------



## bambi (2. Feb 2005)

gimli6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oha, wie machst Du das?



Hae? Wie jetzt? Ist das ernst gemeint?

1. Bean schreiben
2. Liste schreiben
3. Liste in Bean schmeissen
4. Bean an Session haengen
5. JSP: Bean holen, Liste holen, ein bisschen rumwuseln...  :lol: 

Wieso? Wie machst Du's denn? Bin immer offen fuer neue Ideen...


----------

